# Australian driving license expiry while overseas?



## TDI (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi,

Here is a theoretical one for you;

Say if a person acquired their Australian drivers license while on a temporary visa in Australia, and that drivers license was due to move between a provisional and full license, but the person in question decided to leave Australia and head back to the UK, around the time that the provisional license was due to convert to a full one, how would this be dealt with?

The person would not be living in Australia any more, yet would be in possession of an Australian license, that has expired. Would they be able to get a new license sent to them, despite not being resident in Australia any more, of would they need to start again in the UK with a new license?


----------

